# What Weed is This?



## Ktungsten

I completely renovated my lawn back in June, putting down 25 pallets of St Aug. I've got this weed showing up and wondered if someone could help me identify it. When I try to pull it up, the weeds roots are so strong it pulls up the pieces of sod at times. The stems act like runners through the st aug. I took a pic where I pulled the runners up and then yanked one out. Thoughts on the weed type and what I should use to treat it? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Ktungsten

I bought some Yard Mastery .172% Dithiopyr Pre-Emergent Herbicide to put out in a few weeks once soil temps get right.

Anyone have thoughts on what this weed might be? Appreciate the input!


----------



## pennstater2005

Is that Bermuda?

@social port

Edited to drag social port over here :lol:


----------



## social port

There are too many inconsistencies for me to make the ID one way or the other.

There are some blades that are bermuda-esque, and I definitely notice those stolons, but I see too many blades that don't conform to what I usually see. I don't even have a good guess on this one. Sorry not to be of more help.

@pennstater2005, I didn't get a notification of your mention (I just happened to open the thread ). Do you know if the notification box needs to be cleared out from time-to-time (similar to the email inbox)?


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> There are too many inconsistencies for me to make the ID one way or the other.
> 
> There are some blades that are bermuda-esque, and I definitely notice those stolons, but I see too many blades that don't conform to what I usually see. I don't even have a good guess on this one. Sorry not to be of more help.
> 
> @pennstater2005, I didn't get a notification of your mention (I just happened to open the thread ). Do you know if the notification box needs to be cleared out from time-to-time (similar to the email inbox)?


Not sure. Can you clear it?


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are too many inconsistencies for me to make the ID one way or the other.
> 
> There are some blades that are bermuda-esque, and I definitely notice those stolons, but I see too many blades that don't conform to what I usually see. I don't even have a good guess on this one. Sorry not to be of more help.
> 
> @pennstater2005, I didn't get a notification of your mention (I just happened to open the thread ). Do you know if the notification box needs to be cleared out from time-to-time (similar to the email inbox)?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Can you clear it?
Click to expand...

I don't see a function button for clearing. Maybe it was just a glitch, because I got this most recent notification just fine.


----------



## Ktungsten

Thanks guys! I'll take some more pics tomorrow or later this week before I cut again.


----------



## social port

Ktungsten said:


> Thanks guys! I'll take some more pics tomorrow or later this week before I cut again.


When you post another picture, feel free to tag me, and I'll be happy to give it another look.


----------



## Ktungsten

Ok, snapped a couple more pics. Appreciate any feedback on what this might be growing in my St Aug and what would be some options to kill it.

@social port


----------



## social port

@Ktungsten, I'm still not sure, but I don't think that is bermuda. I'm going to ping a few warm season weed IDer's for the assist.
@Spammage ? @JWAY? I see you making difficult IDs all the time. Any input on this one?


----------



## Spammage

@social port @Ktungsten I'm not sure, but it does look like maybe one of the "giant" bermuda grasses grown for pasture grass and hay production. Nimblewill might be another possibility, but I'm thinking it doesn't like high pH soil, so that might be a reach.


----------



## Danno99

My guess is bent grass. The first two pictures remind me of my grass battles in the past. Killed it with Tenacity.


----------



## JWAY

Spammage said:


> @social port @Ktungsten I'm not sure, but it does look like maybe one of the "giant" bermuda grasses grown for pasture grass and hay production. Nimblewill might be another possibility, but I'm thinking it doesn't like high pH soil, so that might be a reach.


@Ktungsten
Take a look at the 2nd pic on this website and see what you think.
https://organicgrowersschool.org/ask-ruth-eradicating-bermuda-grass-from-your-garden/


----------



## Ktungsten

JWAY said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @social port @Ktungsten I'm not sure, but it does look like maybe one of the "giant" bermuda grasses grown for pasture grass and hay production. Nimblewill might be another possibility, but I'm thinking it doesn't like high pH soil, so that might be a reach.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ktungsten
> Take a look at the 2nd pic on this website and see what you think.
> https://organicgrowersschool.org/ask-ruth-eradicating-bermuda-grass-from-your-garden/
Click to expand...

You might be right. If that's the case, I'm guessing I need to paint with Roundup? Thanks for the input @JWAY


----------

